# Green Dust Algae tip



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been fighting GDA for a few months. Attempted the 21 day thing (tried let it go thru its cycle) but I only got to 15 days and scraped it off because I had company coming over- . 

Anyways....last week I tried cutting back the lighting period one hour and VIOLA! what a difference!! I've got hardly anything now and hope it totally vanishes!

Green dust algae....take your silver spoon and dig your grave...(apologies to Fleetwood Mac fans)


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I'm fighting it in my 55 g right now so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm going to try one hour less. I already stopped my midday burst and I am seeing less.

Can GDA also grow on plants?


----------

